# I'm looking for some Berlin short face tumblers as well as some Lucerne pigeons for sale.



## Vishnu31 (10 mo ago)

Hi guys I'm looking for some Berlin short tumblers and some lucerne golden collars for sale. Can some one please let me know if they have any available birds.


----------

